# baby reds



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

well noticed the male swimmin around and around noticed a nice big batch but the thing is im off work with a broken hand and straped for cash and my baby tank broke. so has enyone just left the babys in with the parents? its just mom and dad in a 75 gal what do you guys no about survival rate in parents tank??? thanks dairy


----------



## QWERTY1830 (Jul 26, 2006)

the good thing bout having just mom and dad is that they will let the fry grow unlike if u had 3 or 4 ps in the tank. good luck


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

divider????


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

a fine mesh divider and prey the big p's dont shred it which they probally would protecting or egg crate with fine mesh on the babys side


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

Dairy Whip said:


> well noticed the male swimmin around and around noticed a nice big batch but the thing is im off work with a broken hand and straped for cash and my baby tank broke. so has enyone just left the babys in with the parents? its just mom and dad in a 75 gal what do you guys no about survival rate in parents tank??? thanks dairy


where u located?


----------

